# Toro HD 1030 AHAE 30



## Kxm9976 (7 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

I was looking at purchasing a used Ariens Deluxe SHO 28 snowblower (excellent condition). For about the same price (around $700), I can get a brand new Toro HD 1030 AHAE 30 blower. What is your experience/opinion on this specific model of Toro?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*700 Brand New Must have Fallen of the Back of a Truck. They Go 2 Grand Brand New. MIGHT WANT TO LOOK INTO THAT One a little More. something Fishy about that. ALOHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Kxm9976 (7 mo ago)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *700 Brand New Must have Fallen of the Back of a Truck. They Go 2 Grand Brand New. MIGHT WANT TO LOOK INTO THAT One a little More. something Fishy about that. ALOHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Apparently, it was a liquidation model (defective) with fuel delivery problems and it wouldn’t start. He has changed the fuel lines and everything works. He has some way of getting the factory defective products, then he repairs and sells them.


----------



## Kxm9976 (7 mo ago)

Here is what it looks like.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Might as well get it Then.*


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Kxm9976 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was looking at purchasing a used Ariens Deluxe SHO 28 snowblower (excellent condition). For about the same price (around $700), I can get a brand new Toro HD 1030 AHAE 30 blower. What is your experience/opinion on this specific model of Toro?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


============================================================================================

Being a fifty plus year owner and user of TORO snow throwers and lawn mowers I 
would not hesitate in buying the toro snow blower pictured in any case.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

That is a tremendous price for that Toro!

The HD designation means you get the taller bucket, the heavier-duty gearbox, larger wheels and tires. The 302cc engine runs quietly.

(I have the older 1028 HD with the same engine).

That one you are looking at even has the factory LED headlight.


----------



## Kxm9976 (7 mo ago)

db130 said:


> That is a tremendous price for that Toro!
> 
> The HD designation means you get the taller bucket, the heavier-duty gearbox, larger wheels and tires. The 302cc engine runs quietly.
> 
> ...


I just picked it up. This thing is a beast!


----------



## Smokie1 (Sep 17, 2019)

I’d have bought the Toro. I have an older Toro, and a newer Ariens, and they both get the job done and are quality machine. I probably would have purchased another Toro when I bought the Platinum SHO, but between the dash and joy stick, the Toro just had too much plastic IMHO for a machine I plan on getting at least 20 years out of. But for that price, the Toro is a no brainer! You’ll get your moneys worth out of the Toro as long as he’s properly fixed the fuel problem. Is there a warranty on the Toro. If yes, you have a great deal on your hands… congrats.


----------

